

Me on the Web - Irene
http://googlepublicpolicy.blogspot.com/2011/06/me-myself-and-i-helping-to-manage-your.html

======
kylemaxwell
This really just pulls together things that they already had available, but
makes it a little clearer and easier. Though I wonder how many non-geeks and
non-social media types ever look at their Google Dashboard to see this?

